

The Hidden Feature That Means Microsoft Has Already Won The 'Do Not Track' War - _ikke_
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/why-microsoft-has-already-won-the-do-not-track-war.php

======
justinschuh
The IE feature they're talking about is "Tracking Protection Lists." For those
unfamiliar, TPL relies on third-parties to implement what is comparatively one
small piece of the features offered by popular ad blocking and/or cookie
management extensions available for Chrome, Firefox, and Safari. The article
is confused on that point, but it's not surprising as it reads like it was
written by Microsoft PR.

------
webwanderings
ADB and Ghostery.

Sooner or later they should pass laws to protect the browser which is becoming
the most dangerous thing there is.

